# Bianchi Decals



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a bent Bianchi which I am thinking of having repaired (lost an arguement with a Honda Accord).

Anyway, I have to replace the top tube and downtube. I am thinking that if I do this I may well take advantage of the situation and have S&S couplers put in and turn it into a travel bike.

If I do this I will have to repaint at the end and have two choices - repaint in some unrelated paint scheme or repaint in Celeste, and do a restore.

Unless I can get a decal set for an older Bianchi there is no point though in going with Celeste - so - anyone know where I would be able to get Bianchi decal sets???


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

You can get an incomplete set of frame decals from Bianchi's "store", but IIRC it's just the downtube and headtube decals, and maybe seatstay, too. Unless one of these outfits that specializes in decals has actually scanned a set of the vintage ones you want, I think you're pretty much out of luck, but I'd be glad for someone to prove me wrong. I've got a late 80s Eros that badly needs repainting, but I might wind up going the stealth route, as far as logos go.


----------

